# Τους έπνιξε η ευγένεια!



## curry (Jan 22, 2009)

Διαβάζω στο BBC ότι οι Βρετανοί, ως "σωστοί gentlemen", δεν έκαναν σαν παλαβοί για να πηδήξουν στις σωσίβιες λέμβους του Τιτανικού, όπως οι "άξεστοι" Αμερικάνοι, αλλά είτε περίμεναν τη σειρά τους, είτε την παραχωρούσαν, είτε περίμεναν στωικά το τέλος. Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο ως άρθρο, απλώς το βρήκα χαριτωμένο, με την έννοια του "χαριτωμένου εθνικισμού", αν μου επιτρέπετε. Μπορώ κάλλιστα να φανταστώ να κουτσομπολεύει κάθε λαός του κόσμου, "εμείς είμαστε πολιτισμένοι, χρυσή μου, ακόμα και στον θάνατο, ενώ τα άλλα τα τσόκαρα, α-πα-πα κάτι αίσχη που κάνανε!" 
Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει βέβαια ότι οι Βρετανοί δεν είναι ευγενικοί, φημίζονται άλλωστε. Αλλά σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, δεν ξέρω αν όλοι τους στάθηκαν στο αυτοκρατορικό ύψος τους!

Κάπως έτσι ξεκινά το άρθρο που θα το βρείτε ολόκληρο εδώ.

'Polite' Britons died on Titanic

More British passengers died on the Titanic because they queued politely for lifeboats, researchers believe.
A behavioural economist says data suggests Britons in that era were more inclined to be "gentlemanly" while Americans were more "individualist". 

Και σας έxω και μεταφραστική δουλειά, behavioural economist.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 22, 2009)

Πέρα από τις οποιεσδήποτε σκοπιμότητες τους άρθρου, δεν θα μου έκανε καθόλου εντύπωση αν όντως έγινε έτσι. Είναι ζήτημα "εξαρτημένων αντανακλαστικών".


----------



## Katerina_A (Jan 23, 2009)

curry said:


> Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει βέβαια ότι οι Βρετανοί δεν είναι ευγενικοί, φημίζονται άλλωστε. Αλλά σε τέτοιες συνθήκες, δεν ξέρω αν όλοι τους στάθηκαν στο αυτοκρατορικό ύψος τους!



Έπεσε το μάτι μου σ' αυτό για τους Βρετανούς και την ευγένειά τους και θέλω να το υπογραμμίσω. Η χαρά μου είναι να δουλεύω με άγγλους ΡΜ. Και τη μεγαλύτερη πατάτα να έχεις κάνει σε μια δουλειά, με το please, το excuse me και το sorry θα σε προσεγγίσουνε. Λατρεμένοι!

Long time no see. Βρισκόμουν σε περίοδο διαδικτυακής αποτοξίνωσης...


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2009)

curry said:


> Και σας έxω και μεταφραστική δουλειά, behavioural economist.



Συμπεριφορική οικονομική και συμπεριφορικός οικονομολόγος.

As an aside: _Εκφυλισμένο είδος οι Εγγλέζοι._


----------

